# virtual/xft Problem

## Tinitus

Hallo,

wollte heute mal ein Update fahren...aber leider gibt es einen Fehler.

Wollte qt3 aber gerne behalten.... schon wegen make xconfig. Gibt es da Ideen?

G. R.

```
emerge --update world -pvt

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "virtual/xft".

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])

```

----------

